# Cruze Signature Decals



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been wanting to turn my signature into a decal for some time now, finally got around to it today. Check it out, If anyone would want to purchase a customized one of their own send me an email, $5 ea.

[email protected]

please include:

Size (we can do just about any color)
Color
Customization (Name, 1.4 or 1.8 etc.)

Payment preferred is Paypal, $5 includes shipping. I will send email you artwork before making the decals for your approval.

Thanks,

Eric


----------

